# Diagrama eléctrico lavadora de ropa LG Fuzzy Logic Turbo Drum



## snowboard (Ago 8, 2009)

Colegas, alguien podría orientarme donde conseguir el Diagrama eléctrico de la lavadora de ropa LG Fuzzy Logic Turbo Drum, modelo WFT70A32DFP.

saludos


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Ago 8, 2009)

Snowboard,revisa en :  http://eaaxon.com/pdf.htm   si no estubiere el original,anota los numeros de parte y descripcion de los componentes esenciales de tu sist.y compara con alguno que podria ser un simil.-Otras alternativas en: http://www.eserviceinformación.com/equipment_type/Washing+Machines_51.html  y  http://www.opweb.de/classtypes.php?class=Home electronics


----------



## snowboard (Ago 9, 2009)

OK, muchas gracias


----------

